# ?  8 .  "O.Torvald"  !

## Joe

*O.Torvald*    ...   
*O.Torvald*     ! 
 ,         ! 
*̳ * ! 
**. 
*O.Torvald*. 
08.03.2009. 18:00
, **
 - 30 .
ĳ - 20 .   
*unplugged*     . 
** *²*  - .

----------


## Olio

?

----------


## Joe

)

----------

